# My first antique bike! wooden rimmed Ranger



## jrassett (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi folks. I found this guy today and even though I dont know squat about antique bikes I knew I had to take him home! Its a Mead Cycle Co. Ranger with wood rims, Im guessing early turn of the century to the teens for an age? Still has the tool pouch and sweetheart bikelock. Set me back about $400 so Im hoping I chose wisely. What do ya think??


----------



## Iverider (Aug 25, 2013)

Does it fit you? because if it's too tall, Nick-the-cut might wanna trade! Nice bike. I don't think you got hurt.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 26, 2013)

yeah it's cool.  You did fine @ $400. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
The whole bike looks pretty early.  Teens era is a safe guess.  The rear fender is suspect to being an add on. The flat fender braces resemble 20's to later.  Great bike.  You paid the right amount.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 26, 2013)

*Fender Thoughts ....*

I agree about the suspected add-on rear fender.  Fender looks to be Davis .. if one-inch 
dropside from center of downturn crease to bottom edge.  If Davis (Westfield has a similar 
fender .. 7/8-inch dropside) ..fender .. this is a valuable item .. you could sell off the fender
and make some munimula.  Even without the fender, you did good at $400. 

Love those tall-frame rides .. but .. alas .. still only 5'8" in Ohio.

....... patric


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 26, 2013)

Holy skyscraper batman.


----------



## Danimal (Aug 26, 2013)

Love it! I'm a tall guy myself and that would be a great one to have.


----------



## jrassett (Aug 26, 2013)

thanks everyone, glad I scored a winner. Yes its very , ridiculously tall... Im 6' and I couldnt imagine trying to ride it. Is the chain sprocket original? the back is set for a skip tooth.. but it seems really old


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2013)

You did good!


----------



## JOEL (Aug 27, 2013)

I had one of these a while ago and found a date on the crank center. I believe this is a Schwinn-built frame. I have seen catalog references for this model ranging 1915-1920, probably was around longer than that. Safe bet at $400...


----------



## sam (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks like it has it's original Brampton pedals too.


----------



## filmonger (Aug 27, 2013)

*RE: Mead*

Wooooow - nice bike ... I'm 6'3" and that looks great. I have two ( teens ) mead ranger project's in the works. Maybe we can be of assistance to each other. Though neither of mine are tall framed like yours.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2013)

filmonger said:


> Wooooow - nice bike ... I'm 6'3" and that looks great. I have two ( teens ) mead ranger project's in the works. Maybe we can be of assistance to each other. Though neither of mine are tall framed like yours.




...sounds like a match made in Heaven......


----------



## Danimal (Aug 27, 2013)

Excuse me folks, I'm 6'8" and I officially call dibs on this oversized frame. 

That is all.


----------



## jrassett (Sep 3, 2013)

computer crashed for awhile but im back now. its all original as far as I can tell. I found one restored that had this exact paint scheme and it was dated 1910, is that possible?


----------

